# Steering motor problems



## Henry65 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello I have a new holland tl100a. I am try n to take the steering motor off of it to have seals put in it. It leaks on to the floor of the tractor. I can't get it off the steering column. Dont see a pin through it. Thanks for any help


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Henry65, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below is a download Factory Service Repair Workshop Manual for a TL100A. Less than $20. This manual should cover removal of the steering motor. 



New Holland TL70A TL80A TL90A TL100A Tractor Service Repair Workshop Manual Download PDF - Tradebit



Have you asked your local Fiat (New Holland) dealer how to get it off. Have you tried a puller on it??


----------



## Henry65 (Oct 13, 2021)

Yes I asked they said I had to bring it in


----------



## Henry65 (Oct 13, 2021)

I think it stuck on it, due to setting up. There is no pin through it.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a picture of the steering unit for a TL100A. It is splined with a cross hole through it. You say there is no pin through it. Spray / Soak the splines with penetrating oil till it frees up.


----------

